# Oyf709's cube build



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Started with a 24"cube tank, kind of beat up but workable. So far I've cut all the glass for the overflow, drilled the 2 drains and 1 return, half finished the stand and cut a new piece of glass for the front pane because well, can't build a tank for someone and expect them to accept a scratched up front on it


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Few updated pics of the stand


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tank, it looks great in my room now, might start putting things together


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

You'll have to post pics when it's all set up


----------

